

Tell your customers whats new with your service automatically - BuddhaSource
http://whatsnew.io

======
aaronbrethorst
Looks pretty, but I won't log in with Twitter yet, and I'd like to know what
your price is.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the feedback aaronbrethorst. We just rolled out the public beta -
<https://twitter.com/prateekdayal/status/338902263802236928> and a friend
enthusiastically posted this to HN. We are still working on the pricing but
there will be a free tier.

We would love for you to try it out (we ask for read permission from Twitter).
If you signup and send me an email saying you signed up from HN, I will put
you on a free three month account. Thanks

~~~
aaronbrethorst
What I mean is that I think you're going to see a significant drop-off in
signups by having the Twitter button there in lieu of a standard
email/password form. I'd recommend having users link their Twitter account
later on.

------
LogicX
I think you could go a step further with your analytics, since you are finding
blog posts, and those blog posts may be deep linking to particular pages where
feature are, or additional documentation. You could tie together feature
releases (by blog post title) with user activity on those deeplinked pages.

